# Stepper motors



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Any of you have any experience with stepper motors? If they do what I think, then it seems they would be good at providing small turns of a head, and things like that. Any experience out there? I am think it might be a good addition to Dr. Morbious' talking heads idea.


----------

